# Anton: Chapter 15



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

When Anton turned 29, it was one of his greatest years of his life.
His opera was finally completed, and that summer had sent the score to Piotr Ilyich, who was extremely pleased. Anton then made efforts to request a performance of it, and so scheduled a time early in the winter of the next year with the performers of the Moscow Opera Company. On the side of that, his most annoying student finally decided to give up on him.
At the end of academic year before, Alexander Tikhonovich went on a rant in front of Anton about how he hated the dogmatic standards that were forced on him, and he accused particularly Anton of coldness and weak patriotism. Of course, Anton, who would never let him say this and get away, dismissed his student from the Conservatory.
"I was never to be your student, Anton Stepanovich! I'm your equal, and you should have treated me as such. I should have gone to St. Petersburg long ago. And besides, they are so much liberal in their values."
"I doubt you'll find that, Alexander. But whatever you do, I don't want you back here ever again."
"That's just fine with me! And let it be known to you that you are not dismissing me from the school, but I am dismissing _you! _Good-bye Anton Stepanovich." And out he walked from Anton's life. Anton was never more relieved. The next year would only have one annoying pupil, Alexander Nikolayevich, and that was enough for him.
Anton also premiered his 2nd symphony, which Gutheil had taken and published for him. Again, their business partnership was tense, but finally Anton decided to give Gutheil what he wanted: the name of his protege.
"Sergei Vasilievich," Anton told Gutheil. They had met up at his publishing office again, and were chatting casually.
"Is that all? I've known that name for a while, I've met him."
"Oh?" Anton frowned in surprise. "How did you do so?"
"There were dinners at his piano teacher's house every Sunday, I went there a few times, mostly to meet Piotr Ilyich who came, not the students. They interested me only a little."
Anton fidgeted in his chair.
"He is well-supported currently, although no major works have been done. But do watch him carefully. He will come to you eventually, don't you worry. Even better, I will bring him to you. I work with his progress personally, and he is extremely gifted in composition."
"I see..." Gutheil looked at him without expression.
This annoyed Anton very greatly. He was giving Gutheil a major prospect, or so he thought, and he flung it back in his face. Gutheil continued to spite him.
"So is that all? I expected something more interesting from you."
"It was what you asked for," Anton snapped darkly. "You wanted to know the name of a protege who you may hold for many years. That's him. Don't you speak ill of him either."
"Oh! I'm not doing that. But I'm just surprised you didn't ask me any other favor along with your bribe."
Anton stood up rapidly.
"Yes, perhaps I _should _ask you a favor...!" But Anton wasn't sure what to say next.
"What's that? Go ahead," Gutheil sneered.
Anton paused for a moment. He realized this whole time he was looking extremely foolish.
"It's not that, isn't it?... you want something more from me, isn't it?" Anton asked quietly, eyes wide.
"Well, considering you hadn't anything else planned, I don't. Not even any of your compositions."
"I can very well keep my students away from you, you know that! I have influence like that, even now."
"Try me."
Anton couldn't believe how insulted he was.
"Come on, Anton Stepanovich, just tell me why you wanted to do this whole deal in the first place. I gave you something, didn't I? And now you give me something not worth what I gave you. You owe me something now.... Just tell me what you want to do for me."
Anton sat back in his chair dejectedly.
"I want your approval."
Gutheil burst out laughing.
"What would my approval do for you? For me?"
"Why did you keep Katerina from marrying me?"
There was a stunned silence.
"Is that all this is about! Then you are as treacherous as I thought you were! But I will tell you things once and for all. It was not my decision but her's!"
"You lie!"
"I do not! I told her the truth about her own impulsiveness, and she acceded to my reasoning. I didn't force her as you must have thought all these years. You simply were not meant to be with her, she is too different. She was meant for better things."
Anton couldn't contain his temper any further, and stood up again in a rage.
"So this is how you treat me! You hated me for no other reason than that I am Russian! What if I were to become German then, huh? I bet I could take on all German characteristics and then you would never be able to accuse me of anything distasteful to you." Sarcasm drenched his speech like poison.
"Yes, if only you could do that. Then just maybe, owning your soul would have been worth something after all," Gutheil threw his sarcasm right back at him.
Anton felt his legs lose his strength, and he staggered against the chair by him. Never did he despair more than he did now. He said nothing for a moment, but then walked out of the office without another word.
That ended all composition contracts that he personally had with Gutheil.
"How is it I'm losing my temper so much!" he said frustratedly to himself as he went home. "Obviously he was lying... ugh! Oh bother with all this! I know the truth! So I am angry for a good reason then! There are too many things to be angry about for the right reason in this world." This reasoning satisfied him. And yet he suffered from an attack on his nerves the rest of the evening.
It was becoming increasingly common that his emotions would possess him so quickly.


----------

